# Farbe der Folie?



## Susisimba (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin ganz ganz neu hier und wir bekommen einen Schwimmteich!!

Ich bin so glücklich darüber weil ich ihn mir schon immer Wünsche! Jetzt habe ich gefühlt schon 3 Millionen Bilder angeguckt im Internet und wir waren natürlich bei verschiedenen Teichspezialisten! Aber jetzt geht es um die Folien Farbe ....

Ich hätte gerne eine Farbe die Türkis wirkt! Nicht wie ein normaler Pool um Gottes willen! Aber auch irgendwie nicht so grün wie ein Tümpel! Ich weiß das ist eine dumme Aussage, Aber es kostet zu viel Geld und ich wünsche es mir schon so lange und dann darf man doch ein paar Sonderwünsche haben oder!? Ich habe auch schon Bilder gegoogelt von irgendwelchen Schwimmteichen...Bei denen mir die Farbe total gut gefällt!Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die hier einstellen darf. Wegen Datenschutz und dem ganzen Zeug. Weil ich gar nicht mehr weiß woher die sind. ..

Unser Teichbauer meinte ich soll eine graue Folie nehmen und keine maiGrüne. Dann müsste das hinkommen. Ich vertraue ihm eigentlich auch sehr! Und wir sind bisher sehr zufrieden mit ihm und die Wellenlänge passt. Ich finde das wichtig bei sowas. Geht schließlich um unseren Garten in dem wir leben.

Aber ich wollte halt gerne noch eure Tipps hören! Ganz ganz gern mit Fotos!


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo!

Das ist die Originale Farbe einer Teich Folie!
  
Den Besatz nennt man auch Biofilm, egal welche Farbe die Folie darunter ist.


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Susi Löwe,


schwierig, da so einfach zu einer Farbe zu raten ...

Im Normalfall solltest Du davon ausgehen, dass sich immer ein biologischer Film bildet.
Der ist meist grün und kann 'kurz- oder langhaarig' sein.
Außerdem können sich auf dem Boden auch Mulmflocken o.ä. Zeugs absetzen. Unterschiedlich je nach Gestaltung des Teiches, der Zirkulation und der Bodenabläufe.

Zur Information wie es ausschauen könnte, da kannst Du mal hier nachlesen.

Ansonsten gibt es hier auch viel mehr Schwimmteiche.
Suche dort nach Fotos, welche den Schwimmteich nach einem oder mehr Jahre in Betrieb zeigen.
Fotos von neuerstellten oder grundgreinigten Schwimmteichen sind für Deine Anfrage nach der Farbe relativ(!) wertlos. Solche "Show-Fotos" sind schön anzusehen und zeigen einen Überblick über Detaillösungen oder Gestaltungsfragen, aber niemals den Zustand in Betrieb.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Wenn ich einen Schwimmteich bauen würde, dann würde ich für den Boden eine olivgrüne Farbe wählen.
Die steilen Wänden würde ich mit Natursteinen verblenden.
Irgendwie so ...
Dann kann man der Natur freien Lauf lassen ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Wichtiger sind eigentlich die Fragen nach den biologisch/technischen Lösungen für die Anlage und den Betrieb des Teiches ...

PPS:


Susisimba schrieb:


> ch vertraue ihm eigentlich auch sehr! Und wir sind bisher sehr zufrieden mit ihm und die Wellenlänge passt. Ich finde das wichtig bei sowas.


Freut mich für Dich.

Wie sagt man?: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.
Frage mal nach, ob Du Dir ein oder zwei von ihm erbaute Teiche mal in Natura anschauen könntest.
Versuche den Besitzern ein paar Erfahrungen zu entlocken.
Das ist unbezahlbar ...

PPPS:
Hier ein aktuelles Foto vom letzten Wochenende.
Es ist zwar von einem Fischteich, aber es zeigt den Boden in 1,50 m Tiefe auch relativ gut:
 
Die dunklen Klumpen, das sind große Flusssteine mit derzeit 'langhaariger Kopfbedeckung'.
Der Rest sind Unterwasserpflanzen und Mulm.
Durch das Gründeln der Fische wird der Mulm aufgewirbelt und wandert so Stück für Stück in Richtung Bodenablauf.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt im 5. Jahr. Wir haben den Teichboden türkisfarben eingefärbt, die Folie ist vermörtelt ( nach System Naturagart ). Wenn man die Farbe am Teichboden sehen will muß man den Teich während der Saison mindestens alle 3 - 4 Wochen mit einem Schlammsauger vom Mulm befreien.

Ich finde mit einer olivgünen Folie machst du nichts verkehrt.


So sieht der Teich nach einer Reinigung aus.


----------



## Zacky (15. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben damals eine türkis-grüne Folie genommen und sind damit trotz des Algenbelages ganz zufrieden, weil sie eben nicht so dunkel geworden ist. Wir halten den Algenrasen auf der Folie, insbesondere an den Wänden auch immer etwas kürzer und streifen diese mit einem Schrubber von Zeit zu Zeit ab.

Hier ein Foto aus dem letzten Sommer 2018, an manchen Stellen ist der Belag mittlerweile etwas dunkler, aber dennoch (hell-)grün.
 

Graue Folie haben wir in dem anderen Teich, was aber auch mehr ein Koiteich ist, und diese sieht mittlerweile sehr dunkel aus. Eigentlich richtig dunkelgrün, wirkt aber irgendwie nur schwarz. Also graue Folie würde ich nicht für einen Schwimmteich nutzen.


----------



## Susisimba (24. Sep. 2019)

Ganz lieben Dank an alle! Ihr habt uns sehr geholfen...


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben uns für olivgrün entschieden, weil es natürlicher aussieht.


----------



## Alexandersson (26. Sep. 2019)

Hallo
  Ich würde immer Gummi vorziehen wegen der in der Regel längeren Haltbarkeit.
Grüße aus Schweden 
Alexandersson


----------

